# Collapsed tracea and enlarged heart



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

my puppy cosmo (7months) has been diagnosed with bo0th these conditions. because i had him diagnosed early the vet has him taking vosotop everyday as well as an early cardiac royal canine diet. he used to cough all night every night but now he acts as normal as if nothing was wring. hopefully this means the medication is doing its job. i am still very worried about what this condition means for him in the future. has anyone had a maltese with these conditions and is it something that a dog has been known to have a long healthy life with. even though he seems well it plays on my mind everyday! any advice appreciated
hayley rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Hayley, I'm so sorry to hear about Cosmo. I have no advice but thought I would bump this up to the top of the list. We have many people who are very knowledgable here. I'm sure someone has some insight as to what you can expect as well as hopefully some advice. Have you contacted Cosmo's breeder? A reputable breeder would have a guarantee on puppies concerning this type of health issue. Most say they will replace an unhealthy puppy. But I'm sure you have already bonded and that is out of the question. I believe I have heard some say that reputation is so important to the really good breeders that they may help with medical costs. I'm not 100% sure but I'm sure someone on this board will know. Good luck to you and little Cosmo.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your Cosmo :bysmilie: I hope that your catching it early will give you that much more time with him. Hugs to you hon :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your baby. I have no experience, but I can only imagine how upsetting this would be. I will keep you and your baby in my thoughts and prayers. Hopefully, someone with experience will reply and give you some good advice.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with Crystal about contacting his breeder. She should help you with his vet bills and also stop breeding his parents so she won't put anyone else through the heartbreak you are going through.

I am so sorry you have to go through this. :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I hope your Vet caught these issues soon enough to help Cosmo. I will keep him in my prayers.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so very sorry you are going through this with little Cosmo. Even though I have not had any experience with either condition I do agree you should contact your breeder and let her/him know.
I will keep both you and little Cosmo in my thoughts and prayers rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> my puppy cosmo (7months) has been diagnosed with bo0th these conditions. because i had him diagnosed early the vet has him taking vosotop everyday as well as an early cardiac royal canine diet. he used to cough all night every night but now he acts as normal as if nothing was wring. hopefully this means the medication is doing its job. i am still very worried about what this condition means for him in the future. has anyone had a maltese with these conditions and is it something that a dog has been known to have a long healthy life with. even though he seems well it plays on my mind everyday! any advice appreciated
> hayley rayer:[/B]


I'm so sorry to hear that Cosmo is not well!!!! :grouphug: I don't have any advice for you, but we are all here for you!!!! Have you asked your vet these questions...they would be the best one to answer your questions. I hope that things start to look up for the both of you!


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks for all the support. the breeder offered me new puppy but that was out of the question, i had bonded with him in a matter of minutes. i got some help with costs but thats not the important part for me. i have a very good vet but i guess i just assume she is going to give me the positive side of things and not the negative which is why i want to know if anyone else has experience with these conditions. he seems fine on the medication and runs around the house like a wally always wanting to play chase so im hopeful.
hayley


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> thanks for all the support. the breeder offered me new puppy but that was out of the question, i had bonded with him in a matter of minutes. i got some help with costs but thats not the important part for me. i have a very good vet but i guess i just assume she is going to give me the positive side of things and not the negative which is why i want to know if anyone else has experience with these conditions. he seems fine on the medication and runs around the house like a wally always wanting to play chase so im hopeful.
> hayley[/B]


I think a good vet will tell you exactly how it is. If she is being optomistic, then I would feel really encouraged by that. What exactly has she told you?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry your Cosmo is ill. I will keep you both in prayers that you will be together for many years to come. rayer:


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

well...i have a regular vet and a cardiologist for his heart. the vet told me that she had a chihuahua with the same condition and he lived till 14 which is encouraging and the cardiologist told us we have to re assess in 3-6 months but maybe with him being so young he can grow out of it a little bit, even so he will have to be on the medication everyday for the rest of his life ( as i hide it in cheese cosmo thinks its a treat  ). i think the medical term is congestive heart failure. he also takes lasix to help clear out fluid from his lungs every once in a while which is caused by the collapse which is apparently common in a lot of smaller breeds. my heart tells me that if he can survive all these treatments before his 7th month and still be a happy chappy then things may be good for us.
hayley


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

what condition does he exactly have? the congestive heart failure is caused by something most likely congenital...does he have a septal defect? valve problem? PDA? or something else? i hope he can live as long as they say


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

My Clouseau passed away a year ago today with Congestive Heart Failure and associated issues including an enlarged heart and collapsing trachea. He was 14 when he passed, but was 11 when he was first diagnosed with these conditions. So, your situation is clearly different from ours as your little one is so young. It is good that you are working with a cardiologist. The heart specialist kept our little man alive through that time. I am sure of it. She brought him back from the brink many times and made his quality of life better for a good part of that time. It was not easy though, especially at the end. God bless your little Cosmo; may the angels keep a watch on him.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am so sorry you are going through this. It is unusual for a puppy to have CHF (congestive heart failure). The medication is Vasotec? It's an ACE inhibitor. Basically the enlarged heart is causing the CHF, which is causing his cough. Which is causing the collapsing trachea. As long as you are doing everything the veterinarian is asking of you he should live a fairly normal life. 

Ah, I see Jaimie is asking the same type of questions I am. 

Tina


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

its a valve problem and he is using vasotop which is an ace inhibita. the name might be different in the US as i am in mexico. one side of his heart pumps back the wrong way which causes the englarged heart. and then the collapse caused the bad coughing which i am happy to say has stopped. his diet is very strict as well. no salt. ever. the early cardiac diet seems to have changed helped him alot. i guess im just worried that this is a short term fix. what do u think? thanks for all the help


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Did the specialist give you a name of what is causing this? Could surgery repair it?


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

no surgery available so far. just medication.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> I am so sorry you are going through this. It is unusual for a puppy to have CHF (congestive heart failure). The medication is Vasotec? It's an ACE inhibitor. Basically the enlarged heart is causing the CHF, which is causing his cough. Which is causing the collapsing trachea. As long as you are doing everything the veterinarian is asking of you he should live a fairly normal life.
> 
> Ah, I see Jaimie is asking the same type of questions I am.
> 
> Tina[/B]


That's what my vet explained to me. The enlarged heart is causing the trachea to collapse and this is causing the cough. But Alex is 10-1/2 years old. I am giving him Enalapril for his heart 1/2 tablet every evening and furosimide every other day 1/2 a tablet. I am also giving him as needed Robutassin DM.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Cosmo.  Sending prayers for Cosmo. rayer:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your little Cosmo. I do hope the medications keeps him well.


----------

